# Moving/shipping boxes



## j.stafford (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi, I am moving back to the uk and I am after some cardboard moving/shipping boxes and thought this forum would be the ideal place to ask if anyone had recently moved and had some boxes they would like getting rid orf. If there is anyone please let me know, cheers jon
ps I tried posting in the for sale ? forum but I do not have permission , if at all possible could the admin put this request in the right place.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

there are other sites you could advertise on for a wanted ad, I would imagine that the removers collect their empty shipping boxes, you need to find someone who has done a DIY removal jobby.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> there are other sites you could advertise on for a wanted ad, I would imagine that the removers collect their empty shipping boxes, you need to find someone who has done a DIY removal jobby.


Not always. They did not collect ours, presumably because we were too far away from them. We were able to help another mover out with them.

You could try:

Items Wanted Cyprus Group

Pete


----------



## j.stafford (Mar 4, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Not always. They did not collect ours, presumably because we were too far away from them. We were able to help another mover out with them.
> 
> You could try:facebook.co
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete, aye, people have different experiences drinking the same brewed pint, thanks for the response Geraldine.


----------

